# Chandler Parsons Drives Me Crazy!!!



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I have a bone to pick and I figured this would be as good a place as any to do it.

I watched a ton of Rockets games last season. Early in the year, these guys played very fast and loose. A lot of early pick-and-rolls were run up top involving Omer Asik. Many of those plays resulted in Asik (who doesn't have the best hands in the world) fumbling a good pass or failing to finish down low. Gradually as the season progressed, the primary ball-handlers (Harden, Beverley, Lin, and Parsons) learned to only pass the ball to Asik at very specific times where he could just catch and finish. It worked for them. They became progressively more efficient with this approach.

Fast forward to this season. Asik is out and Dwight is in. Harden, Lin, Beverly, and Brooks have gotten the memo. Dwight has good hands. He can finish above the rim. He runs the floor hard to get deep, early position. He can also produce points in post-up situations. He's a different player than Asik.

The most irksome element of this team's offense right now is Chandler Parsons acting like Dwight Howard is Omer Asik. He refuses to pass Dwight the ball unless it's a simple drop off pass for a dunk. I see Dwight get position 3 feet from the basket on an early rim run, and Parsons gives him a quick glance and then pulls it back out to set up the halfcourt offense. I've seen Dwight flash from the weakside to an opening when Parsons is handling the ball in a P&R with Terence Jones or Motiejunas. He completely ignores Dwight. I've seen Dwight roll to the bucket hard and point to the sky for the lob... and Parsons just takes to the goal and tries to finish.

Wake up Chandler! You are playing with Dwight Howard! Give him some touches!!!


----------

